# My Scrapbook so Far



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have only done a few pages so far of my scrapbook, some of the pages do not have pictures on them yet... here it is:

Cover









Maddie's baby page- needs a pic













































More pictures below


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW! jessie that looks so good! i have been busy with oscar i really need to do more of mine! you gave me some inspiration to work on mine


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I love your scrapbook! Very nice job. I like how it all matches throughout the book and I love the cover! Where'd you get it? I never see cute ones like that. I can't wait for this class to be over so I can get back to working on mine. Can you pleeaseee post Chloe pics today? That speckled nose makes me melt everytime :love5:


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

That is Really nice , did you take scrapbook classes?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone I bought the book at Walmart, actually! I was surprised, my Walmart actually has a good sized scrapbooking dept. and there is a whole section of dog and cat stuff! 

I'll take some pictures of my chis today  I'm sad- Chloe's nose is getting more and more black- there are only 2 pink specks left 

Stella, I haven't taken any scrapbooking classes. This is my second scrapbook I've been working on.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Great job Jessie! Now that I'm not working I definately need to take the time to make a scrapbook for Gizmo, and one of hubby and I.

That gave me some great ideas by the way!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo that turned out great!! I really want to make a scrapbook for Carl now- you've inspired me!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

That's very nice so far ^_^ I LOVE your book ... I wish the WalMart around here had scrapbooking stuff. At least there's Michael's, the ultimate place for scrapbooking


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks awesome Jessie, great job! :thumbright:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I love it Jess! Great job. I wonder how mine is gonna come up. You are doing good.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I plan on adding some more to it later this week... I am going to make pages with Rylie and Chloe's parents as well!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Your scrapbook is gorgeous. I have been wanting to do one of my babies and have stuff bought just didnt know how I was going to do it. You gave me some ideas. What size are you doing? 12 x 12 or smaller? thanks for the ideas.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments 

My chihuahua scrapbook is 8x8. My other scrapbook (not pictured) is 12x12.


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

That is too precious!


----------

